# Indiglo Gauges



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone know of a gauge that will match my hvac


please look http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=358062&page=5


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so you're working with a green one and would want a blue one??
and yeah, i also need some instructions on replacing the cluster face, please point me in that direction, thanks.........


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no mine are 7 color indiglo... thats just or 4 colors i can make it...
but none of them match up like i would like

what are you putting in... reverse?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

how about mine  










these are the ones i got off ebay :: they are reverse indiglows which can turn bule(that that ^) or green.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I like those but I wanted to stick with one solid color in the car... 

all blue all green all blu/green

you know what i mean..
I have a gauge pod with three 2" indiglo gauges waiting to be installed


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok here is the blue setting on my gauges...

it is the same color as the hvac but being its at a angle behind plastic.. i guess the color gets darker...


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Are those needles the factory needles?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes...
they are orange


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *how about mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i want a set of thoses 

has the right gauge reading and tach for the GLE

Hard to find on Ebay


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

heres mine










close up speedo










whole cluster night










Night w/ flash ( simulated day )









Close up tach.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

where can i find a set of those indiglo gauges, besides Ebay of course
there has to be a store that carries them, cause those things are just too cool looking!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

this sux, i looked around and all the stores i found dont have any gauges for new sentras
there are none on ebay right now either


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

i have found a nice collection on www.importintelligence.com 


or however you spell intelligence.....they were reasonable priced aswell!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

they are allright
kind of bland...


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

try www.anzousa.com they only sale to wholesale but the can usually find a store near u. 
:cheers:


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

thats nice man, im gettin a set of reverse indiglows any day now.. i am trying to debate what color to make my needles


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

sweet!
www.autodynamic.com has the indiglos for all sentras 02+...
just what i wanted to hear


----------

